# Looking for an EMT job in Detroit-frustrated



## aczimmer (Jan 25, 2012)

So I currently am licensed as an EMT-B, and in my third semester as a Paramedic, as well as my CNA for nursing assistant.  I have over 200 hours in the ER with glowing reviews, as well as patient care experience having worked as a Physical Therapy Tech.  

With all that said, I cant understand why I am having so much trouble finding a job as a Basic. I have had two interviews that both seemed to go very well.  The one I am hoping to hear back this week, and the other I ended up interviewing with the Paramedic Supervisor instead of the hiring HR manager because she had to run into a meeting and now I am unable to get her on the phone, even though my interviewer said that I would hear from her that day either way, that was last Wednesday.  On top of it, one of my instructors, who works there, referred me.  And they just did a job fair the day after my interview.

Another company, a friend of mine works for and has spoken with there HR manager about me.  I had followed up at the beginning of last week and she said that yes they are hiring again and she will call me by the end up the week, again....nothing.  Tried to call this morning, and voicemail.

Over and over again I am seeing people that have much less patient care experience,or passion for EMS then I do and are getting hired.  I dropped off a resume to every private ambulance company in the area and for some of them, I cant even get anything but a voicemail to follow up with.  I almost feel like Im standing in a crowded room screaming "hey look at me!!" and no one seems to notice.  

So to make a long question longer, does anyone have any tips for me, or ideas of if I am doing something wrong? I would love to hear!!!


----------



## Anjel (Jan 25, 2012)

How are your interview skills? What does your resume look like. Do you have open availability? Are you looking for full time? Usually you have to start part time or contingent and work your way up. 

I dropped off an app at a private company in your area last Tuesday and was hired yesterday. 

I know a lot of companies hiring right now. Send an email after you drop off an app if you can't get through. 

Are your professionally dressed when you go in?

Where did you go to school?

Any extra certs you have? 

That has to be some reason people aren't giving you the time of day. I haven't had any issues finding a job as a basic, and neither have anyone I know.


----------



## Medic Tim (Jan 25, 2012)

show them that you want the job. call every day until you get through, email, put in actual facetime.

the reason less experienced people are getting hired before you is because they are probable doing the leg work and not just submitting an app and then waiting. or they saw something they didn't like.


----------



## aczimmer (Jan 25, 2012)

*Answers*

How are your interview skills? 
As far as I know my interview skills are very good, I never say Um or have to think about my answers and I am very careful not to give "canned responses."

What does your resume look like. Do you have open availability? Are you looking for full time? Usually you have to start part time or contingent and work your way up. 

I have a very professional resume, that has been changed and fixed by someone that does that for a living at my school.  My availability is open except for the 2 days a week I have class, and one of those days I can work after. I let them know that I can do part time or full time, whatever is available. When I go to my interviews I am always professionaly dressed and atleast 15 minutes early.  

I have a bachelors from Arizona State and go to Medic school at Schoolcraft. 


Any extra certs you have? 

I have my Basic, CNA, CPR, ACLS, NIMS classes, phlebotomy Cert, and Ill have PALS done next month.

Did you do something I havent? Congrats on your new job by the way!!


----------



## Anjel (Jan 25, 2012)

Hmmm...You have a lot more than I do. lol

I am a basic with 9 months experience and in Medic at McLaren.

I have no idea why you are having a hard time. My suggestions of places for you to call are...

Universal Macomb (They are desperate)
MedStar (Go in and apply)
Star Ems 
Superior 
Community (Go in and apply)
Beaumont Medical Transportation (You have to go in and apply. Do not do it online.)

Swartz in flint is hiring 18 EMTS again go in and apply. 
Regional EMS in Flint.
Stat is always desperate too.

And Universal in Flint is hiring.


----------



## aczimmer (Jan 25, 2012)

Thank you! Yeah I have no idea.  And some of those places I have gone in and applied at because I was told never to apply online because they dont look at it. I will chewck out universal Macomb and Beaumont Transport.  Unfortunately I think Flint would be too far for me. Im still crossing my fingers on the one company that I did a prehire physical for after my interview (you named them above).  So we will see.  Thank you so much again for ideas!!


----------



## Anjel (Jan 25, 2012)

aczimmer said:


> Thank you! Yeah I have no idea.  And some of those places I have gone in and applied at because I was told never to apply online because they dont look at it. I will chewck out universal Macomb and Beaumont Transport.  Unfortunately I think Flint would be too far for me. Im still crossing my fingers on the one company that I did a prehire physical for after my interview (you named them above).  So we will see.  Thank you so much again for ideas!!



Yea i know the company you are talking about. Well good luck Hopefully you get it.


----------



## aczimmer (Jan 28, 2012)

*Grrrrrr*

Well I ended up not getting that job.  They had me do a lift test, and there were two parts I didnt pass, so they just said no.  I am, by the way 4'11, which shouldnt be a reason to not hire me but I cant imagine its helping in anyway.


----------



## Anjel (Jan 28, 2012)

aczimmer said:


> Well I ended up not getting that job.  They had me do a lift test, and there were two parts I didnt pass, so they just said no.  I am, by the way 4'11, which shouldnt be a reason to not hire me but I cant imagine its helping in anyway.



I failed that part of the test as well. Its a horrible test. Stupid box. 

Im sorry you didn't get it. Have you tried HVA?


----------



## MMiz (Jan 28, 2012)

aczimmer said:


> Well I ended up not getting that job.  They had me do a lift test, and there were two parts I didnt pass, so they just said no.  I am, by the way 4'11, which shouldnt be a reason to not hire me but I cant imagine its helping in anyway.


Where did you do the lift test?

I grossly underestimated how much lifting was involved in working in EMS.  For some reason it seemed that we never got the 100 lb. patients.  Add in the 100 lb stretcher and you have some serious lifting.

Take this as an opportunity to start training to get in better shape.  While not all EMS providers in the area will test you before offering a job, your body and partners will thank you.

Good luck!


----------



## aczimmer (Jan 28, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> I failed that part of the test as well. Its a horrible test. Stupid box.
> 
> Im sorry you didn't get it. Have you tried HVA?



I  did apply to HVA as well, they said they arent hiring right now.  I have also been told that it is very hard to get hours there, which is probably why they are not hiring.  

Yes, so you know what test Im talking about.  It was so rediculous.  Yesterday I lifted 25lbs. more than the test I didnt pass with no problem.  Which at my size I gotta say is pretty fun to do, unfortunately I think it may be hindering me getting hired because they dont know that yes, I actually can lift.  I am the only female in my medic class and its pretty fun to watch the guys reactions.  

I have been told to keep applying to hospitals, the problem there is that if I wanted to work in the hospital, I would have started nursing school.


----------



## aczimmer (Jan 28, 2012)

*Lift test*



MMiz said:


> Where did you do the lift test?
> 
> I grossly underestimated how much lifting was involved in working in EMS.  For some reason it seemed that we never got the 100 lb. patients.  Add in the 100 lb stretcher and you have some serious lifting.
> 
> ...



I did it at Concentra. I work out and practice lifting just for that reason, I dont ever want to be known as the partner someone didnt want because they cant trust me to lift


----------



## MMiz (Jan 28, 2012)

That's frustrating.  If it makes you feel any better, I'd venture to guess that half the people I worked with, possibly myself included, wouldn't be able to pass the test.


----------



## aczimmer (Jan 28, 2012)

MMiz said:


> That's frustrating.  If it makes you feel any better, I'd venture to guess that half the people I worked with, possibly myself included, wouldn't be able to pass the test.



Thank you..Im just going to have to keep bugging HR's;-P


----------



## TheGodfather (Jan 28, 2012)

I worked at universal.... They will hire ANYONE. Get your foot in the door there...


----------



## aczimmer (Jan 28, 2012)

TheGodfather said:


> I worked at universal.... They will hire ANYONE. Get your foot in the door there...



I havent seen them in Michigan.  I see your in South Carolina, are they here too?


----------



## TheGodfather (Jan 28, 2012)

Moved to sc from Detroit... They are based in sterling heights. 16 mile rd and mound.


----------



## aczimmer (Jan 28, 2012)

Just found it, Universal-Macomb ambulance service Im guessing.  Thank you!


----------



## jgw1981 (Jan 31, 2012)

Maybe consider looking at Superior Ambulance in Hazel Park kinda over by the horse track (for a landmark for you).  They use power cots so lifting may not be as much of an issue.  Make sure you get in shape though, we do have to move folks alot, and sadly many are pretty hefty.  Good luck in your searches.


----------



## DrParasite (Jan 31, 2012)

aczimmer said:


> me do a lift test, and there were two parts I didnt pass, so they just said no.


what's the lift test?

the only lift test I have ever seen is lifting a stretcher off the ground and onto a table with 250lbs of weight on it.  that was years ago at a transport company that not longer exists in the state.

as an aside, when we tried to get a lifting test instituted at my former job, we were told (by our head nurse) that we couldn't, because if they tried and got hurt, our agency could be liable for any workman's comp stuff (or some crap like that).

never understood how many private transport companies couldn't do it but a hospital based 911 system wasn't able to do a physical test to ensure our prospective employees can do the job.


----------



## Anjel (Feb 1, 2012)

The test for that company is taking a box filled with 120 pounds and taking it up and down 5 stairs 3 times. 

They made me sit it on each stair and pick it back up. But its so big its hard to get your arms around it.


----------

